# Anyone using aftermarket (front) rotors?



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, 23,000 eeeeeasy, mostly interstate miles and my front rotors are warped. They were turned once, while in the care of the original owner at 9,000 under warranty. Wheels are and have been torqued properly at 100lbs and I have not heated them up at all. If the stockers warp that easily, I am going with something different. Any suggestions?

Oh, It's an '06


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Not a brake expert by any means, but they were originally turned at only 9,000 and 14,000 miles later they are warped again? Something is not right. This might be a warranty issue...


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

PDQ GTO said:


> Not a brake expert by any means, but they were originally turned at only 9,000 and 14,000 miles later they are warped again? Something is not right. This might be a warranty issue...


I spoke to the Service manager at the dealer today, and rotors are not covered. I am thinking one or both of the rotors are crap. The brake system checks out. they are not dragging, calipers are good. I pulled the wheels and checked it all myself. It;s possible that the previous dealer turned them too far to where they are below tolerance. I would just rather replace them with something better, even if I am out of pocket.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

this is gonna be long. i had warpage at 17k miles, rotors were turned and once again at 24k miles there was evidence of warpage. instead of getting those turned i went ahead and installed the dba 4000 6x6 wiper slots. so far they seem to be holding up but i've only got about 1000 miles on them i think...one thing i noticed with my pads when i changed them was very uneven wear from the piston side to the floating side. the piston side was an easy 0.100" thinner than the floating side. obvious of slider pin lube problems. so i am thinking that may have something to do with the warpage with the pad contacting the rotor not giving it a chance to let the heat full escape. either that or just simple material issues. anyhow good luck!:willy:


----------



## bratt68 (May 4, 2008)

I was just on here searching warped rotor problems. My 05 has an issue of this. I am looking at getting a pair of cryogenic slotted rotors for the front and wondered if anyone had tried them.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Marylandspeed.com has some good rotors for our cars. I bought the DBA 4000 series XS Premium crossdrilled/slotted rotors back in 08. My stock rotors were so bad that it took the joy out of driving the car. The DBAs are as good now as they were when I put them on brand new.


----------

